# Quicktime in PowerPoint einbinden



## CobraX (7. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

die Suche konnte mir kein Ergebnis liefern, daher mache ich mal einen Thread auf.

Wie kann ich ein Quicktime .mov File in eine PowerPoint Präsentation einbinden? Wenn ich sie einfach reinziehe kommt nur so ein Icon. Unter Bearbeiten-->Film einfügen wird "*.mov" als Format auch nicht aufgeführt.

Was muss ich tun?

Ich verwende PowerPoint 2003.

Vielen Dank schon einmal.


----------



## Woogy (15. Februar 2005)

würde ich auch gerne wissen wie das geht...


----------



## rah (14. März 2005)

Moin, moin…

Ihr müsst unter dem Menü Einfügen auf den Befehl Film & Sound und dann auf Film aus Datei. Dann das ganze einfach importieren.

Gruß
rah

Edit// Ich würde gerne wissen, ab wann Powerpoint QuickTime VR-Panoramen unterstützt auch die PC-Version.


----------



## Cecile Etter (26. Juni 2005)

@rah,gruess Dich!
es funktioniert so nicht bei mir.Fehlermeldung entweder,dass diese Dateiart .mov nicht gelesen werden kann,oder dass mein Quicktimeplayer nicht zur Verfuegung stehe.
Generell scheinen sich auf meinem PC WindowsMedia Player Quicktimeplayer und Realplayer staendig zu konkurrenzieren.
Wenn ich Quicktime direkt oeffne und dort eine .mov Datei abspielen will krieg ich jedesmal die Meldung,dass seit dem letzten mal was geaendert worden sei.Nicht ich aendere was,sondern offenbar macht sich WMP ungefragt zum prioritaeren Player?in powerpoint funktionierts dann nicht.
Gruss cecile


----------

